# Nursing Degree



## nancy2092 (Oct 21, 2015)

My daughter wants to obtain a Bachelors of Nursing and she is looking at Massey in Albany. Does anyone know anything about their nursing program? thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

nancy2092 said:


> My daughter wants to obtain a Bachelors of Nursing and she is looking at Massey in Albany. Does anyone know anything about their nursing program? thanks


Massey Uni is very good with campus's (if that's a word ) across the NI. Will definitely give the pupil an excellent education and excellent degree.
An advantage of doing the course in NZ is that it is an NZ recognized Bachelor degree and would provide all important NZ experience.
Unsure how easy or difficult it is to get on the course or how many places there are.....may be a good idea to apply for all 3 locations (Albany, Manawatu which is Palmerston North and Wellington) ?
I'm not in the medical profession myself, I'm an electrical engineer but the nationally recognized state owned enterprise company that I work for regularly take graduates from Massey Uni over any others. Must be their courses, qualifications and students are considered to be good.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Any BSN programme in NZ would make your daughter eligible for registration from the Nursing Council, if she does well enough and meets all the competencies--and nearly all students do. However, if she does not have citizenship or residence she might be competing with a lot of offshore students for a very limited number of non-NZ spaces. Most spaces are subsidised by the NZ government for locals. 

I think the University of Auckland is better...but I'm biased. I work here


----------

